# Athlon Optics New Product Announcement



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Athlon Optics New Product Announcement*
No need to wait till SHOT Show for Athlons new product details.

Here's the detail, with links to Athlon's site so you can access details.....
Cronus 10x50 Laser Rangefinder Binocular. Yes, 10x50, 2000 yard unit that will have a street price the same as the Vortex Fury and Nikon Laserforce 10x42's

Cronus BTR 4.5-29×56 APRS1 FFP IR MIL floating dot reticle

Midas TAC 6-24x50 in APLR4 FFP MOA and APRS3 FFP MIL reticles

Midas BTR Gen 2 Riflescopes
Available in 1-6x24 and 2.5-15x50

Helos BTR 1-4.5×24 ATSR3 SFP IR MOA

Looks like they've been listening to what folks have been asking for and are coming through. OH, BTW, it also appears that they are keeping pricing stable for 2019 on existing product as well as these great new products. Way to go Athlon 

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day.

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000, 212-753-5128
Please visit our web site @ Cameras,Binoculars, Spotting Scopes, Rifle Scopes | Camera Land NY
Long Islands Largest Camera and Sports Optics Superstore


----------

